# Glacier national park



## rachel1998 (Aug 11, 2014)

We want to go to the park next year by train. Which is the best lodge to try and reserve there? Do you think it is possible to get a timeshare there in Sept. 2015?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2014)

Talk to Timeshare Von about train trips to Glacier.  She did it a few years ago.

There are a number of timeshares in the Glacier area, but you'll need a car to get around the area, in and out of the park, and to enjoy things properly.  Planning ahead can save you a bundle.

As for September 2015, I'd think you could easily get a reservation at one of the area timeshares.  But try and book early September, not late September.  The Summer season there is pretty short, and bad weather can change things very quickly.  The later in the year you go, the less you'll be able to see.

The park is a very large area, and crosses over the Continental Divide.  All of the lodges are nice, some more rustic than others.  On the west side, the Lake McDonald Lodge is nice, and is the only lodge on that side of the park.  On the East side, there are a couple of choices, either one of which is nice, maybe nicer than Lake McDonald Lodge - but they're on the "other" side of the park.  Just be prepared to drive around a fair bit to see everything easily.

If you're a train buff, check out the Isaak Walton Inn, in Essex, Montana.  It's adjacent to the park, and is a train lover's dream.

Enjoy yourself.  It's a beautiful area.

Dave


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there a hotel that the train stops closest to? I'm pretty sure we could stay in stay outside the park but I was trying to avoid renting a car. It looks like to see the area you really need a car


----------



## ml855 (Aug 12, 2014)

Glacier Park Lodge is across the street from the train depot and you could take Red Bus
 Tours to see the area.  Make sure you try to get out to the Many Glacier area of the park, this was a favorite part of the park for us.  We prefer having our own car and touring on our own that way we are not on someone elses schedule.   Glacier is a beautiful area, enjoy and have a great trip.


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 12, 2014)

Here's a link to Glacier Park Lodge.

http://www.glacierparkinc.com/glacier_park_lodge.php

We enjoyed a two day stay there, but our favorite was our three day stayed at Many Glacier Hotel further north in the mountains. 

[link removed at owner's request]


----------



## Elan (Aug 12, 2014)

I think you'll be far better off with a rental car.  It's a pretty expansive park and takes quite some travel time to see it all.  As was mentioned, it's nice to be able to see things on your own schedule.  Furthermore, there are other beautiful spots in the area that would require a car to visit.  

  Largest timeshare complex in the area is MeadowLake in Columbia Falls.  There are others that are primarily ski oriented in Whitefish, which is a further drive to Glacier.  

  September should be an ideal time to visit.  As Dave said, early Sept would be better than late.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 22, 2014)

*Reservations*

Do you think it would be wise to book one of the lodges now for next year and hope I can get a timeshare? I can always cancel the reservation


----------



## Roger830 (Aug 22, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> Do you think it would be wise to book one of the lodges now for next year and hope I can get a timeshare? I can always cancel the reservation



Last year I booked a room one year in advance at the edge of the Grand Canyon, then canceled about six months later when I discovered low cost air fares to Hawaii.

At Old Faithful lodge in Yellowstone, I twice booked one year in advance and canceled once.

You don't know how long the room you want will be available.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 22, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. I can always cancel. I was thinking of the last week of August or first week of September after Labor Day.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 23, 2014)

*Glacier Suggestion*

If you are a hiker, consider staying a night or two at the Sperry Chalet.  It's @ an 8 mile hike to get there with an elevation gain of 3000 ft.  Meals are included and accommodations are rustic w/o inside toilets.

My DH's aunt ran the Sperry Chalet til she was in her 70s, followed by her son and daughter.  His uncle is a key park service player in the non-fiction, "Night of the Grizzly" about two campers killed by one in the mid-60s.  Scary read, but it's likely out of print.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 23, 2014)

If I hiked 8 miles I would be praying for a grizzly to get me.:hysterical:


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 23, 2014)

are you taking the Amtrak that goes through Wisconsin Dells?   We have always wanted to try it.


----------



## rachel1998 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes from Chicago all the way to glacier. It should be a nice trip and very beautiful


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 24, 2014)

beejaybeeohio said:


> If you are a hiker, consider staying a night or two at the Sperry Chalet.  It's @ an 8 mile hike to get there with an elevation gain of 3000 ft.  Meals are included and accommodations are rustic w/o inside toilets.
> 
> My DH's aunt ran the Sperry Chalet til she was in her 70s, followed by her son and daughter.  His uncle is a key park service player in the non-fiction, "Night of the Grizzly" about two campers killed by one in the mid-60s.  Scary read, but it's likely out of print.



There was a movie made of that book.  Pretty good scary old movie.
We were hiking in Glacier many years ago and a bunch of hikers came down a trail as we were hiking up (can't remember which trail now).  They said a sow and cub had been separated on each side of the trail up ahead and they decided not to get between them.  We continued on at a cautious pace along with others on the trail but never saw them.

But we're pretty careful in Grizzly country.  Did a 7-day backpack in Yellowstone back in the 80s and I was always on the lookout for a good climbing tree, LOL.  This after a friend of ours was treed by a grizzly there a number of years earlier.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Aug 31, 2014)

Somehow I never saw this post until tonight, while researching for my upcoming weekend trip to Glacier NP.

Yes I did do the Amtrak Empire Builder from Milwaukee to Whitefish, MT back in March 2012.  It was awesome.  There are scheduled stops at both West and East Glacier, as well as a whistle stop at the Izaak Walton Inn near Glacier NP.  I didn't stay there, but did have lunch one day . . . it is train themed and very cool.  I would have stayed there had it been more convenient to the rest of that trip.

For my upcoming trip, my friend and I are staying at the Lake McDonald Lodge in one of the cabins.  I think like many US National Park lodges, you need to book early.

For me, being in the park, or closer than the timeshares is a priority.  It's sorta like Yellowstone. Yes, there are timeshares "in the area" but you'll be driving at least an hour to where you want to go, to start your time inside the park.  If you are also planning to do a lot around the Whitefish area and not so much *inside* the park, you may be happy with the T/S accommodations you can book.

I want to do more than just a couple of days there, myself.  So I'm thinking 2015 or 2016 will find me there for a longer immersion trip.

Wish I could have provided more info but I will say . . . I loved doing the Empire Builder.  You should be aware, however, that Amtrak is using the BNSF rails and they have first priority.  This past summer, routes in both directions have been seriously delayed.  So much so, Amtrak did cut some days of service.  My friend had a 4 hour delay out and 6 coming home back in June.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 1, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> Somehow I never saw this post until tonight, while researching for my upcoming weekend trip to Glacier NP.
> 
> Yes I did do the Amtrak Empire Builder from Milwaukee to Whitefish, MT back in March 2012.  It was awesome.  There are scheduled stops at both West and East Glacier, as well as a whistle stop at the Izaak Walton Inn near Glacier NP.  I didn't stay there, but did have lunch one day . . . it is train themed and very cool.  I would have stayed there had it been more convenient to the rest of that trip.
> 
> ...



how did you get around since you took the train?  seriously thinking about this trip


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> how did you get around since you took the train?  seriously thinking about this trip



There is a rental car place right at the station in Whitefish.  It was outrageously priced there however.  I used my hotel free shuttle to pick me up at the Amtrak station (evening arrival) and then take me to the Kalispell Airport the next morning to pick up a car out there (half the price!).

The Best Western had free Amtrak & airport shuttle service.  When it was time to leave, Alamo let me leave the car at the train station with the keys locked inside.  They came to pick up the car later in the day since my train departure time was before 8am.

All in all, it was easy peasy.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 1, 2014)

I decided I'm going to book glacier park lodge. It looks really nice on their website. I see that amtrak stops right there. They have the tours that leave from the lodge. If we want we can always rent a car one day. I'm aware of the delays they have had with the train. We have traveled by train many times. One time we were 12 hours late because of a tunnel fire. You have to be patient. It was all night so I just slept. I'm figuring 4 days there, is that enough?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 1, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> <<snipped>> I'm figuring 4 days there, is that enough?



Wish I knew.  I only did a short "drive in" back in March 2012, since it wasn't open beyond the closed Lake McDonald Lodge.  My trip coming up this weekend is for what will be 2.5 days at the park.

I'm thinking in the future, I may want to do 3-5 full days, but until I do this coming weekend trip, I don't know what is "enough."


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 2, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> I decided I'm going to book glacier park lodge.
> 
> I'm figuring 4 days there, is that enough?



We spent 7 days in the area. I allowed plenty of time incase of rain. We did get a full day of rain at Many Glacier Lodge. We spent a lot of time sitting around the central fireplace talking to people. 

The Glacier Park Lodge, indian's called it Big Tree Lodge, is nice and there is also a small town with a few restaurants. Without a car, four days might be enough. A big attraction is "Going to the sun road" which you can do in an open bus tour or rent a car.

We prefer Many Glacier Lodge for the atmosphere up in the mountains, but you would definitely want to rent a car if you stayed there.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your help. I'm bookings the hotel today.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 2, 2014)

I remember our trip (back in 1971) and it rained all the time, it was june.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's why I figure September might be better.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 2, 2014)

Something to keep in mind, although this won't be problem based on your sept booking, is that Going to the Sun Road wasn't fully open to vehicles until July 2 this year because of snow.  It was closed from Avalanche to St Mary's which is pretty much all the scenic elevations.  So in general I wouldn't book anything before say July 10 to be on the safe side.

Greg


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 3, 2014)

I changed my dates and booked August 24th for 4 nights. Labor Day next year is later so I chose this date instead. Is there a way to get to whitefish without renting a car?


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 3, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> Is there a way to get to whitefish without renting a car?



The train tracks run to Whitefish and there is a station.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if when I book the train if it is west glacier or east glacier? I booked the glacier park lodge. Does anyone know which station is across the street from the hotel?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 3, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> I'm not sure if when I book the train if it is west glacier or east glacier? I booked the glacier park lodge. Does anyone know which station is across the street from the hotel?



From a Google search . . . "Glacier Park Lodge is located just outside the boundaries of Glacier National Park in the village of East Glacier Park, Montana"

While yes there is a train from East (and West) Glacier to Whitefish, keep in mind it will probably not be convenient since the stops in Whitefish are late evening (westbound) and early morning (eastbound).


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks so much. I have to wait until 11 months out to book the train. Where in Milwaukee do you live? My husband is from Milwaukee. I don't know the area that well but I know he attended Washington high school.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 3, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> Thanks so much. I have to wait until 11 months out to book the train. Where in Milwaukee do you live? My husband is from Milwaukee. I don't know the area that well but I know he attended Washington high school.



We live on Milwaukee's northside, nearly to Menomonee Falls. My husband was born/raised in West Allis.  I'm original from NoVA and have been here for 20 years now (minus the 3-4 years we lived in Iowa).


----------



## travel maniac (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm currently in Whitefish.  Went to Glacier NP yesterday for some hiking and it was spectacular.  The weather was gorgeous, I think in the 80s.  There quite a few free ranger led hikes that you can take.

Took the free shuttle from Apgar transit center to Logan pass - it was the last day of the season for the free shuttle.  Free shuttles are very convenient but fill up quickly during peak season.  Logan pass parking lot was full from early morning and it is always a very busy place.

In case you haven't been on the NP website, I found most of my info on the NP website

http://www.nps.gov/glac/index.htm 

Click on plan your visit - there is a lot of helpful information.

Tomorrow and Wednesday the highs will be in the mid 40s with rain.  It is supposed to get better by Saturday.

It is one of the most beautiful national parks in the US, right up there with some of best in Canada such as Banff and Jasper.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2014)

I just got back home tonight from my whirlwind weekend at Glacier NP.  Yes, it was great there Saturday & Sunday.  Monday we drove up to Waterton, Alberta . . . it was cold (20 degrees colder than in West Glacier!) and rainy.

Coming back over the Logan Pass "home" to our lodging at McDonald Lodge around 6pm last night, was was snowing and very windy.  This morning, I read that the GTTS Road was closed most of the day for some distance on either side of Logan Pass VC.

We had a great time.  Saw some goats, one grizzy (on Going to the Sun Mountain) and a beautiful big horn sheep that jumped a guardrail to run across the road and up the hillside, above our car!





Goats near the Logan Pass VC





Grizzy bear shot at 300mm f/5.6 and seriously cropped!





The iconic big horn sheep; photo taken near the Weeping Wall, west of the Logan Pass VC.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 10, 2014)

Great photos. Glad I decided to go the end of August next year. Looks like winter is coming early this year.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 10, 2014)

rachel1998 said:


> Great photos. Glad I decided to go the end of August next year. Looks like winter is coming early this year.



Thanks for your kinds words on the photos.  You will love it there, whenever you go!

Yep, lots of snow there the past 48 hours.  Over 8" on the road that goes from the Montana side of the park up to Waterton, Alberta area that we visited on Monday.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 11, 2014)

Yvonne

When I was there in June I didn't get any shots of big horn sheep or mountain goats so nice to see your photos.

Greg


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 12, 2014)

Greg G said:


> Yvonne
> 
> When I was there in June I didn't get any shots of big horn sheep or mountain goats so nice to see your photos.
> 
> Greg



I am always happy to share Greg . . . glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 12, 2014)

*Trip Report - Details*

I have posted a detailed trip report over on Trip Advisor.  Enjoy!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 28, 2014)

*Photos Posted - Facebook*

I've finally gotten my photos posted for anyone interested.  The album is "public" so that others can take a look.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 29, 2014)

*Global warming*

At the present rate of melting NPS glaciologists stated by 2020 there will no longer be any glaciers at glacier national park. 

sterling


----------



## Ricci (Oct 6, 2014)

We were there Sept 13 - 20.  The weather was beautiful all week.....high's in the 70's or upper 60's and low's in the 40's.
We stayed at Meadow Lake Resort.... it's only a 20 minute drive to GNP's west entrance.  The timeshare is very nice, but it's not a Marriott or Hilton.  We spent two days in the park.... one day hiking and one day driving the Going to the Sun Road.   You really need a car, imho.


----------

